# The worst taxidermy mounts ever?



## El Gato Loco

Just when you think you've seen the worst...

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2011/07/30-worst-taxidermy-photos-facebook


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*awhhhhhhhh!! I 've never seem mounts that Bad---Think some were done just for jokes maybe????*


----------



## ebbs

Some of these actually made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## youngdon

I'm with Skip on this one. Bad jokes !


----------



## Mattuk

They are pretty grim! That leopard is terrible.


----------



## JTKillough

Was that a Chupacabra? Charlie the Cross-eyed Cougar, how long has he been dead? I couldn't even identify some of these animals. I could just see it now. You sent your african trophy animal to the taxidermist for mounting, a year later you pick it up and "what the", you can't even tell it was a big male lion because he has wooden dentures.


----------



## bar-d

Pi-tee-ful, jes' pi-tee-ful.
Jed Clampett 1965


----------



## hassell

I started looking at them but was disgusted after a while, more ammo for the do-gooders!!


----------



## On a call

Personally, they made me laugh some of the expressions were just too much.

Just emagine getting one back for your collection....pay me up front.


----------



## bar-d

Clarence the cross eyed coyote.


----------



## bones44

I actually would like to have a pair of the mole slippers...... LOL


----------



## Mattuk

You must have tiny feet Tom or bloody big moles!!


----------



## bones44

Really big moles........


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah they must be the size of rabbits.


----------



## On a call

He lives with Alice. She did not want him to skin them out for fear Mrs. Rabbit might see them.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I did think that Tom lived in the land of make believe!


----------



## On a call

He fell into a hole and well the rest is history.


----------



## bones44

I'm late, I'm late for a very important date......


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Yes I did think that Tom lived in the land of make believe!


Gee does anyone here know of anyone who drinks tea, has a queen and pays for his hats in pounds schillings and pence ?? Oh and I wonder where the Cheshire cat got his name??


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Gee does anyone here know of anyone who drinks tea, has a queen and pays for his hats in pounds schillings and pence ?? Oh and I wonder where the Cheshire cat got his name??


Schillings Don!? They went along time ago! How's England the land of make believe?


----------



## youngdon

Just teasing you Matt. The card in the Mad Hatters hat is a price tag, back when it was written they had schillings.


----------



## Mattuk

I know you are, I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## On a call

But you do have enough rabbits to sink a ship. Anyhow we are familuar with Toms world of make beleive....he has those fish stories.


----------



## Mattuk

Rabbits to sink a ship


----------



## On a call

Just commenting that it seems that you are in some areas over run with the long eared critters.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes there are a lot of bunnies over here.


----------



## showmeyote

LMAO.... #26 is my fav


----------



## El Gato Loco

Laugh at Matt if you want, but I got a call last week for Colorado Wildlife Management. A sweet, young sounding girl picks up the phone and starts to talk about her wildlife problem. I just KNEW she was calling about a coyote that was giving little "fluffy" hell.

She said she had learned about us online and then she went into her problem. "The bunnies are ruining everything. They eat all the grass, and my flowers. I just want them out of here!"

I immediately turned it over to another local company. I had a feeling that my method of control wasn't what she had in mind. CO is pretty strict with the relocating of animals and that's not something i am interested in anyway. It was a fun call either way.


----------



## hassell

This place had 400+ cherry trees, an intelligent neighbor got tired of raising rabbits so he released them here-- they ringed every tree!!


----------



## youngdon

We don't have to many rabbits but the jacks are huge up north, and they eat the lower portions of the saguaros, sometimes killing them.


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> But you do have enough rabbits to sink a ship. Anyhow we are familuar with Toms world of make beleive....he has those fish stories.


 I swear it was this big !!


----------



## On a call

Hey we believe you honest we do Tom.....


----------

